# هل حقا حرف الكتاب المقدس  ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل حقا حرّف الكتاب المقدس 

سؤال يتبادر الى ذهن المسلم دوما ، وكثير من المسلمين بل أغلبهم يسلمون بهذا الموضوع دون أن يسألوا أنفسهم : متى وكيف وأين وما هي المواضيع المحّرفة ومن قام بالتحريف ، يقبلون بالتحريف لأن الكتاب المقدس يتعارض مع القرآن وبما أن القرآن صحيح برأيهم فوجب أن يكون الكتاب المقدس محرّف . 
وبما أن الذين يتهمون الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف هم المسلمون سنوجه كلامنا اليهم 
هل حقا حرّف الكتاب المقدس 
 مرفقا بنصوص قرآنية لإيمانهم بصحتها , وليس لإيماننا نحن بها، ولتذكيرهم بشهادة كتابهم على صحة الكتاب المقدس. 
الكتاب المقدس هو الأول في العالم ، طباعة وتوزيعا، ومن أكثر الكتب التي تعرضت للهجوم من الملحدين والمسلمين، لكنه بقي صامدا كالصخر في وجه أعداءه.
فالمسيح بفمه المبارك قال : في متى 5 : 17 – 18 ( لا تظنوا اني جئت لأنقض الناموس او الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل فإني الحق أقول لكم الى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل ) .

وأيضا قال الرسول بطرس في رسالته الأولى 1 : 24 ( لأن كل جسد كعشب وكل مجد انسان كزهر عشب، العشب يبس وزهره سقط وأما كلمة الهنا فتثبت الى الأبد ) وفي رسالته الثانية 1 : 19 كتب يقول ( وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي أثبت التي تفعلون حسنا ان انتبهتم اليها كما الى سراج منير في موضع مظلم الى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم ، ) 

وفي سفر المزامير يقول الكتاب في مزمور 119 : 89 ( الى الأبد يارب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات ) ،
وعلى لسان ارميا النبي قال الرب ( أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها ) ارميا 1 : 12 فاللذين يطلقون تهمة التحريف على الكتاب المقدس لا يدركون الخطأ الفادح الذي يرتكبونه تجاه الله القادر على كل شيء ، فهم بهذا يهينون الله ويتهمونه بعدم القدرة على المحافظة على كلمته ، وخاصة أنه يعلم الغيب والمستقبل وكل شيئ مكشوف امام عينينه ماضيا وحاضرا ومستقبلا ، ومع ذلك استطاع البشر الناقصون برأي المسلمين أن يعبثوا بكتابه دون أن يستطيع ردعهم ، وفوق هذا ترك الناس مئات السنين بلا كتاب صحيح يعيشون في ضلال الى أن جاء محمد وأعطاه القرآن بدل الكتاب المقدس. كيف يريد المسلمون منا أن نصدق هذا ؟ بل كيف يصدقون هم هذا الكلام دون فحص وتدقيق ؟ يسلمون بإتهام كاذب دون اثبات وأدلة وشهود ، حتى دون أن يسألوا متى حصل التحريف ومن قام بهذا العمل وما هي المواضيع المحرفة ، وهل ينطبق برأيهم قواعد صحة عدم تبدل القرآن على مر السنين على أساس أنه كلمة الله ، على نفس القواعد في الحكم على الكتاب المقدس على أساس أنه كلمة الله ؟ أي هل استعملوا نفس القواعد في الحكم على الاثنين ؟ أي هل يستعمل المسلمون نفس القواعد في الحكم على الإثنين إذا واجههم الملحدون؟ 

1- إن كل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم والجديد كتب بإلهام روح الله القدوس ( كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر ) تيموثاوس الثانية 3 : 16 وأيضا ( لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ) 2 بطرس 3 : 21 . وهذه الشهادة صادقة لأن الذين كتبوها هم اناس مؤمنين قديسين أتقياء بشهادة حتى القرآن عليهم ( الحواريين ) ولتثبيت كونها موحات فعلا من الله سهل ، لأنها اشتملت على نبؤات إلهية تم أغلبها فعلا ، والتي لم تتم بعد لأنه لم يحن الوقت ، وأيضا شهادات المؤرخين المنزهين عن الأغراض سواء كانوا ملحدين أم وثنيين أو غيرهم ، 
2- أنها تأيدت بالمعجزات الباهرة الدالة على أن مصدرها هو الذي بيده كل أمر ، فموسى شق البحر الأحمر وجعل العصى حية ويده بيضاء والله استخدمه بضرب مصر بعشر ضربات ( عجائبية ) وكثير من انبياء الله بعده صنعوا المعجزات تدعيما لدعوتهم لكي يصدق الناس انهم مرسلين من الله، 

والمسيح صنع معجزات كثيرة مثل شفاء المرضى والعمي والبرص وإقامة الموتى وكذلك التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) بعده ، لكي يثبتوا للناس دعوتهم وكلامهم أنه من الله . 
3- أنها نزلت على أنبياء بررة صالحين 
4- أنه لم يؤمن بها أحد إلا وكانت سببا في سعادته ورفاهيته ، فهي ردة الضالين وأعانت المتعبين.
5- أنها لا تشمل على شيء مناف للعقل السليم والذوق المستقيم .
6- طهارة تعاليمها ووصاياها .
7- موافقتها لبعضها البعض ، أي لا يوجد تناقض بين سفر وآخر أو نبي وآخر . 
8- توضيحها لطريقة الخلاص والغفران والحصول على الحياة الأبدية والتي هي واحدة في العهدين . 
9- مطابقنها للحوادث التاريخية في حياة الشعوب ، ومراعاتها للترتيب الزمني من أيام الخلق الى آخر رسالة من رسل المسيح .
وإذ كانت هذه حالة كلمة الله ووحيه ألا نهين الله عندما نقول أن كلمته تبدلت وتغيرت أو أن الناس استطاعوا أن يعبثوا فيها ؟ وهو الذي قال ( أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها ). ولإثبات عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس من خلال القرآن سهل وما على المسلم إلا أن ينتبه الى هذا الكلام الذي سمح الله بأن يكتب بالقرآن لكي يعرف ما هو الكتاب المقدس، ولكي يكون شاهدا عليه يوم القيامة يوم تقديم الحساب،وخاصة للمسلمين المحظور عليهم قراءته من قبل من يدعون العلم .

1- إن أسفار التوراة والمزامير ( الزبور ) والأنبياء والإنجيل ورسائل رسل المسيح كانت جميعها منتشرة في عصر محمد بين اليهود والنصارى في الجزيرة العربية وفي أصقاع الأرض، وأنها لم تحرف قبل الدعوة الإسلامية، ولإثبات ذلك نكتفي بقليل من كثير . ففي سورة المائدة 71 ( قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل اليكم ربكم)
سورة المائدة 44 ( انا انزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء ) 
سورة المائدة 46 ( وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة واتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين ) 
سورة البقرة 113 ( وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم )
سورة آل عمران 199 ( وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل اليكم وما أنزل اليهم خاشعين لله لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا أولئك لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ) 
سورة العنكبوت 46 -47 ( ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل الينا وإليكم والهنا والهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون ) 
سورة المائدة 47 ( وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ...) 
سورة يونس 94 ( فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا اليك فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك ...) 
سورة الأنبياء 7 ( وماأرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي اليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون ) 
سورة الإنعام 115 ( وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلمته وهوالسميع العليم ) 
سورة يونس 64 ( لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) 
ثم أن القرآن يذكر الكتاب المقدس بالتعظيم والاحترام ويلقبه بأعظم الألقاب :
( كلام الله في البقرة75 ) ( الفرقان في البقرة 53 ) ( ضياء وذكرى للمتقين في الأنبياء 48 ) ( كتاب الله في البقرة 101 ) وهو يشهد على مطابقة العهد الجديد للعهد القديم لقوله في سورة المائدة وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وأتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين ) وأيضا إمام ورحمة ، والكتاب المستبين ، والكتاب المنير ، وذكر لأولي الالباب ، ورحمة وبصائر للناس ، تفصيلا لكل شيء ، وضياء ، وذكرى للمتقين وموعظة للقانتين . 
فنفهم مما تقدم أن مصادقة محمد على صحة الكتاب المقدس وطلبه من أهل الكتاب اتباعه ومن المسلمين الإيمان به ،وإيمانه هو شخصيا به، كما جاء في 
سورة المائدة 68 ( قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والانجيل وما انزل اليكم ربكم ) 
سورة المائدة 47 ( وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فاؤلئك هم الفاسقون ) تعني على الأقل بالنسبة للمسلمين، أنه لم يكن محرفا قبل الدعوة الإسلامية وإلا لكان قال للناس كذلك . 

2- الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف بعد الدعوة الإسلامية ، وإلا لكان المسلمون فضحوا أمره بسهولة بإظهارهم النسخة الأصلية المتداولة في عصر محمد ، ولغاية الآن لم يستطع ولا مسلم واحد أن يقول أنه وجد نسخة أصلية غير محرفة ليقابلها مع النسخ المتادولة حاليا في أيدينا والتي يدعون أنها محرفة ، وهل يعقل أنه لا يوجد نسخة مثل هذه لا عند المسلمين ولا عند المسيحيين ؟ الا يوجد في العالم أجمع مسيحي واحد عنده نسخة أصلية لم تحرف ؟ الجواب بسيط : لأن الكتاب لم يحرف وجميع النسخ الموجودة في العالم هي هي، لم تحرف ولم تمس وتهمة التحريف باطلة ومردودة على أصحابها . في سورة المائدة 51 يقول ( وأنزلنا الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه ) ، ففي تفسير البيضاوي لهذه العبارة أن القرآن نزل رقيبا على جميع الكتب ( التوراة والمزامير والإنجيل ) لكي يحفظها من التغيير ويشهد لها بالصحة ، فبقول المسلمين أن الكتاب المقدس تبدل على مرالسنين يتهمون قرآنهم بفشله في المحافظة على الكتاب المقدس ، وهم بذلك يهينون القرآن ، على عكس المسيحيين الذين يرفضون تهمة التحريف ، فحري بالمسلمين أن يشكروا المسيحيين على ذلك .
3- الكتاب المقدس كان منتشرا قبل وبعد الدعوة الإسلامية في أصقاع الأرض كلها، هل يستطيع المسلمون ومدعوا التحريف أن يقولوا لنا كيف يمكن للمحرفين أن يجمعوا كل النسخ الموجودة في العالم ويلغوها ويعودوا ويوزعوا نسخة محرفة على الناس الذين جمعت منهم نسخهم الصحيحة؟ ولا ننسى اللغات واللهجات التي كتبت فيها هذه النسخ ، كيف يمكن للمحرفين أن يتعلموا لغات ولهجات الكرة الأرضية كلها فقط لكي ينسخوا المحرفة وليعودوا ويوزعونها على كل بيت وكل كنيسة في كل مدينة وقرية في الجبال والسهول والبقاع والقبائل المتنقلة في الصحارى ، كيف دخلت هكذا كذبة الى عقول المسلمين أهم بلا عقل حتى يصدقوا هكذا كلام ؟ وكيف يريدوننا أن نصدق هذا ؟
هل نسي مدعوا التحريف أن اليهود والمسيحيين على الأقل في الجزيرة العربية كانوا مختلفين فيما بينهم (حسب سورة البقرة 113 ) فإذا حرف اليهود التوراة كان المسيحييون لهم بالمرصاد وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للمسيحيين إذا حرفوا الإنجيل يفضحهم اليهود. وإذا أخذنا افتراضا أن التوراة قد حرفت ، أما كان يجب على اليهود أن ينزعوا الآيات التي تتكلم عن ارتدادهم الروحي وخطاياهم الكثيرة وخطايا حتى ملوكهم وقادتهم التي كانت سبب سبيهم الى بابل ؟ لماذا لم يمسوها ؟ ببساطة لأنهم لم يحرفوا شيئا ولا خطر ببالهم هذا ،وكذلك في الإنجيل نجد أن رسل المسيح ( الحواريين ) اختلفوا بين بعضهم البعض ، ونجد أخطاء بعض المؤمنين الذين وبخهم الرسول بولس في رسائله ، فلو عبث المسيحييون بالإنجيل لكانوا حذفوها ، وأيضا لكانوا حذفوا الإهانات التي تعرض لها المسيح أمام رؤساء اليهود أثناء محاكمته وعلى جبل الزيتون ، لكنهم لم يمدوا أيديهم اليه بالتحريف لأنهم آمنوا به كما هو مكتوب. ونسي المسلمون أو تناسوا أن الله قادر على حماية كلمته من يد العابثين ( السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامي لا يزول ) هذه الكلمة التي هي وسيلة خلاص العالم وطريقة توضيح التوبة والرجوع الى الله . وبكل بساطة لا يمكن لله الخالق الذي بيده الحياة والموت ، أن يترك مخلوق ضعيف يعبث بوسيلة خلاصه الذي أعدها للبشر. كيف يمكن لمسلم يعرف ما هي صفات الله أن يصدق هكذا كذبة؟ وبما أن المسلمون يؤمنون أن القرآن هو كلمة الله اليهم وأنه لم يحرف ولم يمس على مر العصور، ماذا يكون جوابهم للذين يقولون عكس ذلك ؟ أليس أن الله حافظ عليه من العبث ؟ لماذا ينكرون هذه الحجة على الكتاب المقدس ؟ ثم ماهي الآيات التي حرّفت أو نزعت وعن ماذا تتكلم حتى حرفوها أو نزعوها؟ فإذا كان المقصود آيات تتنبأ عن مجيء محمد، كما يقول المسلمون ، ألم يجدوا ولا نسخة تتكلم عنه بصراحة ؟ ألم يجد المسلمون ولا رسالة أو تعليم بخصوص محمد متناقل بين المؤمنين في مدينة ما أو بين المدن والبلاد التي انتشرت فيها المسيحيية ، وما أكثرها . ألم يجدوا ولا يهودي أومسيحي واحد يؤمن بها وعنده اثبات لذلك؟ كيف اتفق أن المسلمين فقط يؤمنون أن الكتاب المقدس تنبأ عن مجيء محمد ؟ وكيف حصل ان اليهود والمسيحييون المختلفين على مر العصور اتفقوا على هذا الأمر فقط ؟ وأيضا كان هناك طوائف مسيحية مختلفة قبل الإسلام أهم أيضا اتفقوا على هذا ؟ ألم يوجد ولا مسيحي حقيقي واحد لم يعبث بنسخته ؟ 
ألم يوجد أحد عنده نسخة أصلية في البلاد التي احتلها المسلمون بالقوة وأظهرها أمام الملأ لكي ينجوا من بطش المسلمين ومن دفع الجزية ومن جعله أهل ذمة ؟ ألم يوجد ولا نسخة أصلية في الصين مثلا او في الهند أو أوروبا أتى بها المسيحييون الى خلفاء محمد ، أو اكتشفها المسلمون هناك ليثبتوا بها ادعائهم . 
إن تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس منتشرة كثيرا بين المسلمين وهم مرتاحون عليها لأنها الحل الوحيد الذي يبرر الإختلاف بينه وبين القرآن ، فهما مختلفان في طريقة الخلاص وغفران الخطايا ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول بالإيمان بالمسيح مخلّصا يمكننا أن نخلص أي ندخل الجنة ، وهو قال بفمه المبارك ( أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة لا أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي ) أي أن المسيح هو الطريق الوحيدة الى السماء ، والقرآن ينكر ذلك ويقول أنه بالإيمان بمحمد وبالأعمال الحسنة يمكننا أن ندخل الجنة . وهذه غير منطقي حتى، لأن الملحدين وعبدة بوذا وعبدة البقر عندهم أعمال حسنة ويساعدون الفقير والمريض ومنهم من يتبنى أطفالا من البلاد الفقيرة لمساعدتهم، وهم لا يؤمنون بالله ولا يطيعون وصاياه . إن الإختلافات الكبيرة بين الكتابين تجعل التهمة مردودة على أصحابها بل يطرح سؤالا كبيرا على صحة القرآن بالأساس عند خروجه . فتعاليم القرآن لا يقبلها العقل السليم ولا المنطق ولا الأخلاق فكيف الحال مع المؤمنين بالله . فالجنة في الكتاب المقدس كلها طهارة وترانيم وعبادة وتسبيح وحمد وتمجيد لله ، بينما جنة القرآن فيها أكل وشرب خمر ونساء وحوريات وولدان البيت ونكاح، كما يقول في سورة ص 50 -52 ( جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف أتراب ) هل يعقل أن يكون الله شاهدا لهكذا أعمال في جنته؟ بدل أن يستمتع بعبادة أولاده المؤمنين ، كيف يمنع الزنى وشرب الخمر على الأرض ويحللهما في الجنة؟ كم هو سخيف العقل الذي يصدق أنه عندما يموت الرجل ستنتظره أربعون حورية في الجنة، ماذ ستنتظر النساء بعد موتهن ؟ لماذا لا ينتظرهن أربعون رجلا ؟ هل الله غير عادل حتى يحرم المرأة المتعة التي أعطاها للرجل ؟ ببساطة هذا ليس كلام الله . ما أكثرها هذه العقول السخيفة التي تصدق هذا الكلام . وأيضا من الإختلافات التي تطرح تساؤلات حول صحة القرآن وليس صحة الكتاب المقدس هي في طريقة المعاملة بين الناس على الأرض ، في المسامحة والغفران وعدم الرد على الأذى بأذى مثله وأيضا بقضايا الزواج والطلاق ، كيف يبدل الله كلامه وتعاليمه بهذه السهولة، ويقول في القرأن في سورة الانعام 115 ( وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلمته وهو السميع العليم ) وفي سورة يونس 64 ( لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم ) فهذا الكلام شاهد على صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامته من التحريف والتبديل ، فكيف يقبل المسلمون أن الله يعطي تعاليم في الأول ويطلب منهم في الثاني، الإيمان بها أيضا وينقضها بنفس الوقت ، وإذا كان القرآن مكتوب باللوح المحفوظ ، لماذا أتى بالكتاب المقدس قبله مخالفا لتعاليمه هذه ؟ هل يريد المسلمون أن يقولوا لنا أن الله كانت من تعاليمه بالأساس أربع زوجات وما ملكت أيماننا واصحاب الكتاب المقدس حرفوها وجعلوها زوجة واحدة واخترعوا من عندهم أن الإثنين يصيران جسدا واحدا بالزواج المقدس وهي لم تكن كذلك ؟
أو هل يريدون أن يقولوا لنا أن الجنة بالأساس باللوح المحفوظ فيها نساء وحوريات وولدان البيت يطوفون بالخمر على الجالسين ، وفيها نكاح ليل نهار ، وأصحاب التحريف في الكتاب المقدس جعلوها طاهرة مقدسة يملأها التسبيح والعبادة ، هل يريد المسلمون أن يقنعوننا أن تعاليم الله في اللوح المحفوظ أن نعتدي على من اعتدى علينا ، وأصحاب التحريف قالوا أن نحب أعداءنا ونبارك لاعنينا, أو هل كان اللوح المحفوظ يسمح بالكذب للرجل: أمام زوجته وفي الحرب وأثناء الإضطهاد الديني ومحرفوا الكتاب المقدس غيروها الى أن الكذب بجميع أشكاله خطية ، والخطية تؤدي بمرتكبها الى جهنم ، هل يعقل أن يدين الخطاة أنفسهم ؟ كيف يمكن أن يخرج تعليمين متناقضين من اله واحد ؟ واذا كان الله واحد فيجب أن يكون لديه تعليم واحد وطريقة غفران واحدة وطريقة خلاص واحدة وجنة واحدة ، وبالنهاية كتاب واحد . 

4- ترجمات الكتاب المقدس المتعددة والمطابقة تماما للنسخ المتداولة بين أيدينا والتي يعود تاريخها الى ما قبل الدعوة الإسلامية :
- الترجمة السبعينية للتوراة : نسبة الى عدد الذين ترجموها فقد كانوا سبعين عالما من علماء اليهود ويعود تاريخها الى 200 _ 250 سنة قبل المسيح .
- الترجمة اليونانية للكتاب المقدس : تمت سنة 130 ميلادية . 
- الترجمة اللاتينية : تمت سنة 405 ميلادية 
- الترجمة السريانية : تمت سهة 508 ميلادية 
- ترجمة القديس جاورجيوس : مع أن عهدها قريب لكنها تمت قبل الهجرة بسنين كثيرة وهي كانت مستعملة في تلك البلاد قبل الإسلام .
- لما احتمى أصحاب محمد قبل الهحرة ببلاد الحبشة ، رأوا أهل تلك البلاد يقرأون الكتاب المقدس .
- لما احتل عمربن العاص مصر وجد أن الدين الغالب هو المسيحيية ووجد الكتاب المقدس مترجم الى اللغة القبطية ، وهناك نسخة موجودة في دير القديسة كاترين في سيناء ويعود تاريخها الى ما قبل الإسلام وهي موافقة ومطابقة للنسخة الموجودة بين أيدينا وكل هذه النسخ مازالت موجودة الى الآن ومحفوظة بعناية يمكن لأي باحث أمين أن يجدها لكي يعرف الحقيقة . في الخاتمة يجب على المسلم أن يتساءل عن صحة كتابه وليس اهل الكتاب , والمتهم هو القرآن وليس الكتاب المقدس . 

منقول​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤمن به المسيحيون قد حُرِّف أم لا؟ 

قبل الإجابة على السؤال، لا بدّ من الإشارة إلى أنه سؤال هام جداً لكونه يتعلّق بالتشكيك بصحة الكتاب المقدس وتحريفه. والمعروف أن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الوحي الذي يتضمن كلام الله ودستوره وتعليمه للبشر. وهو يُعتبر الأساس الذي ترتكز عليه العقيدة الأساسية للديانة المسيحية. والكتاب المقدس يُعتبر كتاب الكتب بالنسبة للمسيحيين، لأنه يحتوي على كلام الله وتعاليمه وشرائعه التي أوحى بها الله إلى رجاله القديسين. وهو مصدر الإيمان بالنسبة للدين المسيحي، ويخبرنا عن محبة الله ورحمته وفدائه للناس بواسطة المسيح المخلص. وإن كل ما جاء فيه يعرض مقاصد الله وتعاليمه بكل أمانة وإخلاص. فكل ما جاء فيه كان بإرشاد روح الله القدوس. وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يُثبت مدى صحة هذا الكتاب بقوله: "كل الكتاب موحى به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح" (2تيموثاوس 16:3 و17).

طالما أن الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على كلام الله، وكل ما جاء فيه كان بإرشاد الروح القدس، وطالما أن الإيمان المسيحي مستمدّ منه، فهل صحيح ما يروّجه البعض بأن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرِّف مرّ السنين؟ 

في الواقع، أن ما يُطلق أحياناً على لسان البعض أن الكتاب المقدس كان عُرضة للتحريف والتغيير على مرّ السنين، هو ليس أكثر من مجرّد افتراء أو ادّعاء باطل. فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، ومن يجرؤ على تغيير أو تبديل كلام الله، وما الهدف من ذلك؟ ولو صحَّ ما يُقال، لكان إيمان المسيحيين المبنيّ على ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس هو تعليم باطل. ولكن الحمد لله أن ذلك لم يحصل ولن يحصل البتة، طالما أن الله سبحانه وتعالى مصدر الوحي وهو القادر أن يحفظه. 

ما هو الدليل أو البرهان على أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرَّف، وأن ما يُقال بهذا الصدد هو مجرّد ادعاء؟ 

يوجد عدّة أدلة تحض الاتهام بأن الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف منها: 

1 - إن الكتاب المقدس موجود اليوم بين أيدينا، وعلى من يدّعي أن الكتاب مُحرّف أن يُبرز النسخة الأصلية غير المحرّفة بحسب اعتقاده، ولا وجود لذلك طبعاً. 

2 - أن الادّعاء بتحريف الكتاب المقدس لم يبرز إلى الوجود إلا بعد عدة قرون من بداية المسيحية، وما يدحض هذا الادّعاء، هو وجود نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس تعود إلى القرون الأولى للميلاد، أي قبل ظهور ادّعاءات المدّعين. وهذه النسخ محفوظة في المتاحف الشهيرة في أماكن مختلفة حول العالم، ويمكن الرجوع إلى هذه النسخ الأصلية التي سبقت الادّعاء بالتحريف لمقارنة الكتاب المقدس الحالي بتلك الكتب القديمة، وكلها طبعاً متوافقة تدحض التحريف، منها: 

1 - نسخة بيزي المحفوظة في كمبريدج: تحتوي على الأناجيل الأربعة وأعمال الرسل، وقسم من رسالة يوحنا الأولى، يعود تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس أو السادس للميلاد. 

2 - النسخة الأفرامية في بارس: تحتوي على العهدين القديم والجديد كاملين باليونانية القرن الخامس. 

3 - النسخة الإسكندرية المحفوظة في المتحف البريطاني بلندن: العهدان القديم والجديد باليونانية سنة 325 للميلاد. 

4 - نسخة واشنطن الأناجيل القرن الرابع أو الخامس 

5 - النسخة الفاتيكانية المحفوظة بروما: العهدان القديم والجديد باليونانية حوالي سنة 300 للميلاد. 

6 - النسخة السينائية المحفوظة في المتحف البريطاني بلندن: العهدان القديم والجديد باليونانية مثل الفاتيكانية في القدم، بل ربما أقدم منها. 

7 - بردية تشستربيتي المحفوظة في دبلين بإيرلندا: أجزاء من الأناجيل وسائر أسفار العهد الجديد. حوالي سنة 250 للميلاد. 

8 - بردية بودكر المحفوظة في جنيف بسويسرا: فيها إنجيلا لوقا ويوحنا وبعض الرسائل حوالي سنة 200 للميلاد. 

9 - بردية دون رينلد المحفوظة في مانشتر بإنجلترا: فيها إنجيلا يوحنا وترجع إلى حوالي سنة 120 للميلاد. 

3 - لا شك أنه بعد جمع أسفار الكتاب المقدس في كتاب واحد، صدر عنه نسخ عديدة توزعت في بلدان مختلفة. ومن يريد أن يحرّف الكتاب لما استطاع جمع كل النسخ الموجودة ليحرّفها. فإذا حُرّف بعضها، فلابد أن يكون البعض الآخر بدون تحريف، فأين تلك الكتب غير المحرّفة حسب زعمهم؟ أنها غير موجودة طبعاً. 

4 - توافق ما جاء في الكتاب مع علم الآثار وتعاليم الأنبياء وكتابات آباء الكنيسة الأولى، التي تؤيّد بما جاء في التوراة والإنجيل ومنه ما يلي: 

أ - القول الصريح الوارد في سورة المائدة 44: "إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبّيون". 

ب - ما ورد في سورة المائدة 46: "وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة، وأتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتّقين". 

ج - وأيضاً ما ورد في سورة المائدة 68: "قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم". 

"ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنّا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون" (العنكبوت 46). "قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم" (آل عمران 64). "قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون"(البقرة 136). " 

وهذا طبعاً يعطي شهادة القرآن الكريم بصحة التوراة والإنجيل، ولو كان الكتاب المقدس محرّفاً لما جاءت مثل هذه الشهادة. 

هل هناك شهادات أخرى تشير إلى صحة أو عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

هناك شهادتان أساسيتان هما: شهادة المؤمنين وشهادة الله. 

1 - شهادة المؤمنين: 

إن شهادة المؤمنين تبرز في إيمانهم الواحد بصحة ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس منذ بداية المسيحية حتى اليوم ومع أن المسيحية تنقسم إلى طوائف، فكل الطوائف مهما اختلفت في تفسير آيات الكتاب تؤمن بصحة ما جاء فيه، وبالأخص إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح أنه الإله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وأنه وُلد ولم يُخلق، وأنه عمل الآيات والمعجزات مثل شفاء المرضى وإقامة الموتى وغيرها، وأخيراً صلبه عِوضاً عن الإنسان الخاطئ، وقيامته من الأموات لأجل تبرير الخطاة، وأنه صعد إلى السماء. فكل هذه الحقائق تؤمن بها جميع الطوائف المسيحية ولا خلاف حولها البتة، وهذا هو جوهر تعاليم الإنجيل. 

2 - شهادة الله: 

تأتي شهادة الله في وصاياه وأقواله. فقد أوصى الله المؤمنين على مرّ العصور بأن كلامه الموحى به نافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب. فأوصى المؤمنين قائلاً: 

1 - "لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به، ولا تنقصوا منه، لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها" (سفر التثنية 2:4). 

2 - وقوله أيضا "كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به، احرصوا لتعلموه، لا تزد عليه، ولا تنقص منه" (تثنية 32:12). 

3 - وقوله أيضاً: "لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 1: 12). 

4 - وقل السيد المسيح: "فإني أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (متى 18:5). 

5 - وأخيراً تحذير الله لكل من يزيد على الكتاب المقدس أو ينقص منه بقوله: "لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب. إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. إن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة، يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب" (رؤيا 18:22-19).

فبعد كل هذه التوصيات والتحذيرات الصارمة من الله، هل يتجرأ أحد من المؤمنين على تحريف كلام الله؟ 

فالمؤمنون لا يجرؤن على تحريف الكتاب المقدس. أما غير المؤمنين فيتعذّر عليهم جمع الألوف من نسخه المنتشرة في العالم ليعبثوا بها ويزوروها. وعلى هذا الأساس، فإن الادّعاء بأن الكتاب المقدس كتاب مُحرّف، هو ادّعاء باطل لا أساس له، ومن لا يؤمن بذلك عليه أن يثبت العكس لتقبل حجّته. 

© Copyright 1998-2002 
Arabic Bible Outreach Ministry. All rights reserved.
P.O. Box 486, Dracut , MA 01826 USA

منقوووووووووووووووووووووول
__________________​*


----------



## ابو لهب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *هل حقا حرّف الكتاب المقدس
> 
> سؤال يتبادر الى ذهن المسلم دوما ، وكثير من المسلمين بل أغلبهم يسلمون بهذا الموضوع دون أن يسألوا أنفسهم : متى وكيف وأين وما هي المواضيع المحّرفة ومن قام بالتحريف ، يقبلون بالتحريف لأن الكتاب المقدس يتعارض مع القرآن وبما أن القرآن صحيح برأيهم فوجب أن يكون الكتاب المقدس محرّف .
> وبما أن الذين يتهمون الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف هم المسلمون سنوجه كلامنا اليهم
> ...




سلام ونعمة يامارثا المصرية
موضوع هايل
 لو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف 
هنا نسئال المسلمين اين الكتاب المقدس 
الذي لم يقع عالية لتحريف
او ان تكون حجتكم بالية 

*الي بدليل ياسلم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو لهب قال:


> سلام ونعمة يامارثا المصرية
> موضوع هايل
> لو كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف
> هنا نسئال المسلمين اين الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*سلام ونعمة أخى أبو لهب
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك

مارثا​*


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*أشكرك           My Rock 

على وضع
الموضوع فى المكان المناسب


مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*أعظم شهادة هي شهادة الرب يسوع المسيح )


شهادة القرآن والحديث والسيرة

لصحة التوراة واستحالة تحريفها

من كتاب للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط


" وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ 


وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْأِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدىً وَنُورٌ " (المائدة:46) .


يزعم البعض اعتمادا على ما جاء في كتب النقاد وما جاء في كتب الديانات القديمة ، خاصة السومرية والبابلية ، على أن التوراة الأصلية فقدت بعد موسى النبي ، وأن التوراة الحالية ما هي إلا مجرد نقل عن هذه الأساطير وليست كتاباً من عند الله !!!!! ويزعمون أن كتابتها تمت قبل الميلاد بحوالي 400 سنة !!! 
وهذا الكلام أن قاله الملحدين فلا لوم عليهم وعلينا أن نثبت لهم العكس ، أما أن يقوله الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين فهذا غير منطقي لسبب بسيط جداً وهو أن القرآن شهد لصحة التوراة التي كانت بين يدي المسيح ، كما شهد للتوراة التي كانت موجودة مع اليهود أيام نبي المسلمين ، بل وأكد القرآن أنه جاء مصدقا لما بين يدي اليهود والمسيحيين من التوراة والإنجيل !!!
ولو افترضنا صحة هذا الإدعاء فماذا ستكون النتيجة ؟؟!! أعتقد أن النتيجة لن تكون مقبولة بالمرة ولن تُرضي المسيحيين والمسلمين . لأنه إذا كانت التوراة التي كانت بين يدي المسيح وبين يدي نبي المسلمين وبين يدي اليهود في أيامه ليست هي التوراة الحقيقة ، فعن ماذا شهد المسيح والقرآن ، كما يقول كل من الإنجيل والقرآن ؟؟!! هل شهدا وصدقا على كتاب مزور ؟؟!! وعن ماذا شهد وصدق القرآن ، هل صدق بكتاب مزور هو مجرد أساطير الشعوب وليس كتاب الله ؟؟!! والإجابة كلا ومستحيل فقد أكد المسيح لصحة كل حرف وكلمة وجملة وفقرة في التوراة وبقية كل أسفار العهد القديم وكل الأحداث التي وردت بها ، كما بينا ، كما أكد القرآن أنه ، المسيح ، جاء مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وأن الله هو الذي 
علمها له كما علمه الإنجيل " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ " (آل عمران:48)، فهل علمه توراة مزيفة ؟! وهل جاء مصدقاً لتوراة محرفة ؟! والإجابة كلا ومستحيل !! 
وردت كلمة التوراة في القرآن 18 مرة() وكلها تشهد لصحة التوراة وأنها منزلة 
من عند الله وأنها كانت موجودة ككلمة الله الموحى بها أيام المسيح وأن الله هو الذي علمها له وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها ، وأنها كانت كذلك أيام نبي المسلمين كالكلمة الموحى بها والمنزلة من عند الله وأنها كانت كاملة وسليمة بدون نقص أو زيادة وليس بها أي شبهة لأنها كتاب الله .
وفيما يلي شهادة القرآن ومفسرو القرآن على أن التوراة والمزامير وكتب الأنبياء المنزلة وعلومهم وسننهم وقضاءهم كانت بين يدي المسيح وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها وحافظاً لكل ما جاء فيها عن ظهر قلب ، بل ومتمما لما جاء فيها فقد تنبأت بمجيئه وأعلنت عن صفاته ، بل ويقول المفسرون أنه تعلمها من الله أو أن الله هو الذي علمه إياها منذ كان في بطن أمه وكشف له ما بها من أسرار ، كما علمه الكتابة والحكمة والعلوم الشرعية والفقهية والعقلية والعلوية والسنّة التي كان يتكلم بها 
الأنبياء وأحكام الشرائع : 
1 ـ الله يعلم المسيح الحكمة والتوراة وكتب الأنبياء : 

" وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ "(آل عمران: 48).
" إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْأِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ " (المائدة:110) .
جاء في جامع البيان للطبري : " القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : " ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل " فيعلمه الكتاب ، وهو الخط الذي يخطه بيده ، والحكمة : وهي السنة التي نوحيها إليه في غيركتاب ،والتوراة : وهي التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى ،كانتفيهم من عهد موسى ، والإنجيل : إنجيل عيسى ، ولم يكن قبله ، ولكن الله أخبر مريم قبل خلق عيسى أنه موحيه إليه ، وإنما أخبرها بذلك ، فسماه لها ، لأنها قد كانت علمت فيما نزل من الكتب أن الله باعث نبيا يوحى إليه كتابا اسمه الإنجيل " .
قال الرازي : " المراد من الكتاب تعليم الخط والكتابة ، ثم المراد بالحكمة تعليم العلوم وتهذيب الأخلاق لأن كمال الإنسان في أن يعرف الحق لذاته والخير لأجل العمل به ومجموعهما هو المسمى بالحكمة ، ثم بعد أن صار عالماً بالخط والكتابة ، ومحيطاً بالعلوم العقلية والشرعية ، يعلمه التوراة ، وإنما أخر تعليم التوراة عن تعليم الخط والحكمة ، لأن التوراة كتاب إلٰهي ، وفيه أسرار عظيمة ، والإنسان ما لم يتعلم العلوم الكثيرة لا يمكنه أن يخوض في البحث على أسرار الكتب الإلٰهية ، ثم قال في المرتبة الرابعة والإنجيل ، وإنما أخر ذكر الإنجيل عن ذكر التوراة لأن من تعلم الخط ، ثم تعلم علوم الحق ، ثم أحاط بأسرار الكتاب الذي أنزله الله تعالى على من قبله من الأنبياء فقد عظمت درجته في العلم فإذا أنزل الله تعالى عليه بعد ذلك كتاباً آخر وأوقفه على أسراره فذلك هو الغاية القصوى ، والمرتبة العليا في العلم ، والفهم والإحاطة بالأسرار العقلية والشرعية ، والاطلاع على الحكم العلوية والسفلية ، فهذا ما عندي في ترتيب هذه الألفاظ الأربعة " .
وجاء في ابن كثير : " إن الله يعلمه " ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " ، الظاهر أن المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة ، والحكمة تقدم الكلام على تفسيرها في سورة البقرة ، و " ٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " ، فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي أنزله على موسى بن عمران ، والإنجيل الذي أنزله الله على عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام . وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ هذا وهذا . 

وقال ابن عباس في تفسيره : " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَابَ " كتب الأنبياء ويقال الكتابة " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " الحلال والحرام ويقال حكمة الأنبياء قبله " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ " في بطن أمه " وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ " بعد خروجه من بطن أمه " . 
وقال السمرقندي : " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ " قرأ نافع وعاصم " وَيُعَلّمُهُ " بالياء يعني أن الله يعلمه ، وقرأ الباقون بالنون ، ومعناه أن الله يقول ونعلمه " ٱلْكِتَـٰبِ " يعني كتب الأنبياء . وهذا قول الكلبي . وقال مقاتل : يعني الخط والكتابة ، فعلّمه الله بالوحي والإلهام " وَٱلْحِكْـمَةِ " يعني الفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " يعني يحفظ التوراة عن ظهر قلبه . وقال بعضهم : وهو عالم بالتوراة . وقال بعضهم : ألهمه الله بعدما كبر حتى تعلم في مدة يسيرة " .
وقال البغوي : " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ 000 " ٱلْكِتَابَ " أي الكتابة والخط " وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ " العلم والفقه " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنْجِيلَ " علمه الله التوارة والإِنجيل " .
وقال ابن عطية : " الكتاب " هو الخط باليد فهو مصدر كتب يكتب 000 وأما " الحكمة " ، فهي السنة التي يتكلم بها الأنبياء ، في الشرعيات ، والمواعظ 000 وأما ما كان من حكمة عيسى الخاصة به فإنما يقال فيها يعلمه على معنى يهيئ غريزته لها ويقدره ويجعله يتمرن في استخراجها ويجري ذهنه إلى ذلك، و " التوراة " هي المنزلة على موسى عليه السلام ، ويروى أن عيسى كان يستظهر التوراة وكان أعمل الناس بما فيها ، ويروى أنه لم يحفظها عن ظهر قلب إلا أربعة ، موسى ويوشع بن نون وعزير وعيسى عليهم السلام ".
وقال النسفي : " وَيُعَلِّمُهُ 000 الكتابة وكان أحسن الناس خطاً في زمانه . وقيل : كتب الله " والحكمَةَ " بيان الحلال والحرام أو الكتاب الخط باليد . والحكمة : البيان باللسان " وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " .
وقال الخازن : " ويعلمه الكتاب " يعني الكتابة والخط باليد " والحكمة " يعني العلم والسنة وأحكام الشرائع " والتوراة " يعني التي أنزلت على موسى " والإنجيل " يعني الذي أنزل عليه وهذا إخبار من الله تعالى لمريم ما هو فاعل بالولد الذي بشرها به من الكرامة وعلو المنزلة " .
وقال ابو حيان : " وَيُعَلّمُهُ ٱلْكِتَـٰبَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ وَٱلتَّوْرَاةَ وَٱلإِنجِيلَ " الكتاب : هنا مصدر ، أي : يعلمه الخط باليد ، قاله ابن عباس ، وابن جريج وجماعة وقيل : الكتاب هو كتاب غير معلوم ، علمه الله عيسى مع التوراة والإنجيل وقيل : كتب الله المنزلة . والألف واللام للجنس وقيل : هو التوراة والإنجيل . قالوا : وتكون الواو في : والتوراة ، مقحمة ، والكتاب عبارة عن المكتوب ، وتعليمه إياها قيل : بالإلهام ، وقيل : بالوحي ، وقيل : بالتوفيق والهداية للتعلم والحكمة . تقدم تفسيرها ، وفسرت هنا : بسنن الأنبياء ، وبما شرعه من الدين ، وبالنبوة ، 

وبالصواب في القول والعمل وبالعقل ، وبأنواع العلم . وبمجموع ما تقدم أقوال سبعة . روي أن عيسى كان يستظهر التوراة ، ويقال لم يحفظها عن ظهر قلب غير : موسى ، ويوشع ، وعزير ، وعيسى . وذكر الإنجيل لمريم وهو لم ينزل بعد لأنه كان كتاباً مذكوراً عند الأنبياء والعلماء ، وأنه سينزل " .
وجاء فيمختصر ابن كثير للصابوني : " إن اللّه يعلمِّه الكتاب والحكمة ، الظاهر أن المراد بالكتاب ههنا الكتابة ، والحكمة تقدم تفسيرها في سورة البقرة ، والتوراة والإنجيل . فالتوراة هو الكتاب الذي أنزل على موسى بن عمران ، والإنجيل الذي أنزل على عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام ، وقد كان عيسى عليه السلام يحفظ هذا" .
2 ـ التوراة كانت مع المسيح وبين يديه وأنه جاء مصدقاً لها :

" َمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِي " (آل عمران: 50( .
قال القرطبي : " قوله تعالى: " وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل 000 إني رسول الله إليكم " أي بالإنجيل . " مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة "لأن في التوراة صفتي ، وأني لم آتكم بشيءيخالف التوراة فتنفروا عني " .
وقال الطبري : " قـيـل : " وَمُصَدّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَىَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " لأن عيسى صلوات الله علـيه كان مؤمناً بـالتوراة مقرّاً بها ، وأنها من عند الله ، وكذلك الأنبـياء كلهم يصدّقون بكل ما كان قبلهم من كتب الله ورسله ، وإن اختلف بعض شرائع أحكامهم لـمخالفة الله بـينهم فـي ذلك ، مع أن عيسى كان فـيـما بلغنا عاملاً بـالتوراة ، لـم يخالف شيئاً من أحكامها إلا ما خفف الله عن أهلها فـي الإنـجيـل مـما كان مشدّداً علـيهم فـيها " . 
وقال الطبرسي : " ومصدقا لما بين يدي " أي : لما أنزل قبلي " من التوراة " ، وما فيه البشارة بي ومن أرسل قبلي من الأنبياء " ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم " هذا معطوف على معنى قولـه " مصدقا " وتقديره : ولأصدق ما بين يدي من التوراة " .
وقال الرازي : " إنه يجب على كل نبي أن يكون مصدقاً لجميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، لأن الطريق إلى ثبوت نبوتهم هو المعجزة ، فكل من حصل له المعجز ، وجب الاعتراف بنبوته ، فلهذا قلنا : بأن عيسى عليه السلام يجب أن يكون مصدقاً لموسى بالتوراة ، ولعلّ من جملة الأغراض في بعثة عيسى عليه السلام إليهم تقرير التوراة وإزالة شبهات المنكرين وتحريفات الجاهلين 000 لأن التصديق بالتوراة لا معنى له إلا اعتقاد أن كل ما فيها فهو حق وصواب ، وإذا لم يكن 

الثاني مذكوراً في التوراة لم يكن حكم عيسى بتحليل ما كان محرماً فيها ، مناقضاً لكونه مصدقاً بالتوراة ، وأيضاً إذا كانت البشارة بعيسى عليه السلام موجودة في التوراة لم يكن مجيء عيسى عليه السلام وشرعه مناقضاً للتوراة " . ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير : " وقفينا " أي اتبعنا على آثارهم يعني أنبياء بني إسرائيل " بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " ، أيمؤمنا بها حاكماً بما فيها ، " وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور " أي هدى إلى الحق ونور يستضاء به في إزالة الشبهات وحل المشكلات " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " أي متبعاً لها غير مخالف لما فيها إلا في القليل مما بين لبني إسرائيل بعض ما كانوايختلفون فيه " .
جاء في الكشاف للزمخشري : " قيل : إن عيسى عليه السلام كان متعبداً بما في التوراة من الأحكام ؛ لأن الإنجيل مواعظ وزواجر والأحكام فيه قليلة " .
وقال الطبرسي : " مصدقا لما بين يديه " أي : لما مضى " من التوراة " التي أنزلت على موسى ، صدق بها وآمن بها ، وإنما قال لما مضى قبله لما بين يديه ، لأنه إذا كان يأتي بعده خلفه ، فالذي مضى قبله يكون قدامه ، وبين يديه " 000 " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " يعني الإنجيل يصدق بالتوراة لان فيه أن التوراة حق " . 
وقال الرازي : " معنى كون عيسى مصدقاً للتوراة أنه أقر بأنه كتاب منزّل من عند الله ، وأنه كان حقاً واجب العمل به قبل ورود النسخ . السؤال الثاني : لم كرر قوله " مُصَدّقاً لّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " والجواب : ليس فيه تكرار لأن في الأول : أن المسيح يصدق التوراة ، وفي الثاني : الإنجيل يصدق التوراة " .
وقال ابن كثير : " مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَوْرَاةِ " أي : مؤمناً بها ، حاكماً بما فيها 000 " وَمُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " أي : متبعاً لها ، غير مخالف لما فيها ، إلا في القليل مما بين لبني إسرائيل بعض ما كانوا يختلفون فيه " .
وجاء في تفسير فتح القدير للشوكاني : " وقوله : " وَمُصَدّقًا " معطوف على محل " فِيهِ هُدًى " أي : أن الإنجيل أوتيه عيسى حال كونه مشتملاً على الهدى والنور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة ؛ وقيل إن مصدّقاً معطوف على مصدّقاً الأوّل ، فيكون حالا من عيسى مؤكداً للحال الأول ومقرّراً له . والأوّل أولى ؛ لأن التأسيس خير من التأكيد . قوله : " وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لّلْمُتَّقِينَ " عطف على مصدّقاً داخل تحت حكمه منضماً إليه : أي مصدقاً وهادياً وواعظاً للمتقين " .
وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس : " وَقَفَّيْنَا " أتبعنا وأردفنا " عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِم بِعَيسَى ٱبْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً " موافقاً " لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد وبعض الشرائع " وَآتَيْنَاهُ " أعطيناه " ٱلإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ " في الإنجيل " هُدًى " من الضلالة " وَنُورٌ " بيان الرجم " وَمُصَدِّقاً " موافقاً " لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " بالتوحيد والرجم " . 
وقال ابن الجوزي " مُصدّقاً " أي : بعثناه مُصدّقاً " لما بين يديه " " وآتيناه الإِنجيل فيه هدىً ونورٌ ومُصدّقاً " ليس هذا تكراراً للأول ، لأن الأول لعيسى ، والثاني : للإنجيل ، لأن عيسى كان يدعو إِلى التصديق بالتوراة ، والإِنجيل أُنزِلَ وفيه ذكر التصديق بالتوراة " .
وجاء في تفسير الخازن : " وقفينا على آثارهم 000 بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة " يعني أن عيسى عليه السلام كان مصدقا بأن التوراة منزلة من عند الله عزّ وجل وكان العمل بها واجباً قبل ورود النسخ عليها فإن عيسى عليه السلام نسخ بعض أحكام التوراة وخالفها " وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور " يعني فيه هدى من الجهالة وضياء من عمى البصيرة " ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة " هذا ليس بتكرار للأول لأن في الأول الإخبار بأن عيسى مصدق لما بين يديه من التوراة . وفي الثاني : الإخبار بأن الإنجيل مصدق للتوراة" . 
وجاء في تفسير غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان للقمي النيسابوري : " مصدّقاً لما بين يديه " أي مقراً بأن التوراة كتاب منزل من عند الله تعالى وأنه كان حقاً واجب العمل به قبل ورود ناسخه وهو الإنجيل المصدق أيضاً " . 
وقال البقاعي : " ومصدقاً " أي الإنجيل بكماله " لما بين يديه " ولما كان الذي نزل قبله كثيراً ، عين المراد بقوله : " من التوراة " فالأول صفة لعيسى عليه السلام ، والثاني صفة لكتابه ، بمعنى أنه هو والتوراة والإنجيل متصادقون ، فكل من الكتابين يصدق الآخر وهو يصدقهما ، لم يتخالفوا في شيء ، بل هو متخلق بجميع ما أتى به " .
" وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ " (الصف:6) .
قال القرطبي : " مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة " لأن في التوراة صفتي ، وأني لم آتكم بشيء يخالف التوراة فتنفروا عني " .
وجاء في مختصر ابن كثير " مصدقاً لما بين يديَّ من التوراة 000 يعني التوراة ، وقد بشرت بي وأنا مصدق ما أخبرت عنه " .
وقال الرازي " قوله : " إِنّى رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ " أي اذكروا أني رسول الله (عيسى)     أرسلت إليكم بالوصف الذي وصفت به في التوراة ومصدقاً بالتوراة وبكتب الله وبأنبيائه جميعاً ممن تقدم وتأخر " .
وقال ابن كثير : " يعني : التوراة ، قد بشرت بي ، وأنا مصداق ما أخبرت عنه " .
وقال الشوكاني : " مُّصَدّقاً لّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَىَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ " أي : إني رسول الله إليكم بالإنجيل مصدّقاً لما بين يديّ من التوراة لأني لم آتكم بشيء يخالف التوراة ، بل هي مشتملة على التبشير بي ، فكيف تنفرون عني وتخالفونني " .
وهكذا يؤكد لنا القرآن والمفسرون وعلماء الإسلام أن التوراة وكتب الأنبياء كانت كما هي ، مثلما نزلت على موسى النبي والأنبياء ، فقد كانت مع المسيح وبين يديه ، كما كانت مع موسى ويشوع وعزرا ، وكان حافظاً لها ومتمسكاً بها ومتمماً لما جاء بها عنه . وأنه من المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت أو ضاعت أو أنها غير التي كتبها موسى النبي والأنبياء ، لأنها كانت مع المسيح وبين يديه وأنه كان هو وموسى ويشوع وعزرا حافظين لها لذا فمن المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت أو تغيرت أو تبدلت فيما بين موسى والمسيح !!!​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك مرثا الرب يباركك


----------



## ابو لهب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير : " وقفينا " أي اتبعنا على آثارهم يعني أنبياء بني إسرائيل " بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " ، أيمؤمنا بها حاكماً بما فيها ، " وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور " أي هدى إلى الحق ونور يستضاء به في إزالة الشبهات وحل المشكلات " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " أي متبعاً لها غير مخالف لما فيها إلا في القليل مما بين لبني إسرائيل بعض ما كانوا يختلفون فيه " .
> جاء في الكشاف للزمخشري : " قيل : إن عيسى عليه السلام كان متعبداً بما في التوراة من الأحكام ؛ لأن الإنجيل مواعظ وزواجر والأحكام فيه قليلة " .
> وقال الطبرسي : " مصدقا لما بين يديه " أي : لما مضى " من التوراة " التي أنزلت على موسى ، صدق بها وآمن بها ، وإنما قال لما مضى قبله لما بين يديه ، لأنه إذا كان يأتي بعده خلفه ، فالذي مضى قبله يكون قدامه ، وبين يديه " " ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة " يعني الإنجيل يصدق بالتوراة لان فيه أن التوراة حق " .
> وقال الرازي : " معنى كون عيسى مصدقاً للتوراة أنه أقر بأنه كتاب منزّل من عند الله ، وأنه كان حقاً واجب العمل به قبل ورود النسخ . السؤال الثاني : لم كرر قوله " مُصَدّقاً لّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ " والجواب : ليس فيه تكرار لأن في الأول : أن المسيح يصدق التوراة ، وفي الثاني : الإنجيل يصدق التوراة " .
> ...





سلام ونعمه يا مارثا المصرية


المشكلة هم لا يردون التصديق 
كل تعاليم الاسلامية والتفاسير تقر ان الانجيل
كتاب من عند الله 
من المستحيل أن تكون قد فقدت أو تغيرت أو تبدلت 
اي حرف من الكتاب المقدس 
متابع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك مرثا الرب يباركك




:sami73:

*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك

مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو لهب قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا مارثا المصرية
> 
> 
> المشكلة هم لا يردون التصديق
> ...





*أشكرك أبو لهب على المتابعة
ربنا يعطيهم الإستنارة

مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*شهادة القرآن والحديث والسيرة
لصحة التوراة واستحالة تحريفها

" وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ "
(المائدة:43) 

.هناك عدة آيات قرآنية تتحدث عن مكانة التوراة مثل الآيات التي ذكرناها سابقاً والتي تتكلم عن الكثير من الصفات التي تؤكد أن التوراة جاءت من الله هدى ونور ، وأنها جاءت على " أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً " ، وأنها كِتَابُ مُوسَى الذي هو " إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً " ، و " وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ " ، و " وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا " و " َضِيَاءً وَذِكْراً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " 00الخ 
 " ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ " (الأنعام:154) .
 " وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً " (هود:17) .
 " وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِيُنْذِرَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ " (الاحقاف:12) .
 " فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ " (آل عمران:184) .
 " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة:44) .
 " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْراً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (الأنبياء:48) .
1 ـ التوراة هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ ونور : 

" نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ . مِنْقَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِاللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ " (آل عمران :3و4).


يقول القرطبي في الجامع لأحكام القرآن : " نزل عليك الكتاب بالحقمصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل . قوله تعالى: " لما بين يديه " يعني منالكتب المنزلة ، " وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل " والتوراة معناها الضياء والنور " .وجاء في الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي : " وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير عنقتادة في قوله " نزل عليك الكتاب " قال: القرآن " مصدقا لما بين يديه " من الكتب التي قد خلت قبله (وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل ، من قبل هدى للناس) ، هما كتابان أنزلهما الله فيهما بيان من الله ، وعصمة لمن أخذ به ، وصدق به وعمل بمافيه " .
وجاء في جامع البيان للطبري " القول في تأويل قوله تعالى " وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل " يعني بذلك جل ثناؤه : وأنزل التوراة على موسى ، والإنجيلعلى عيسى . وأيضا " حدثنا بشر ، قال : حدثنا يزيد ، قال: حدثنا سعيد ، عن قتادة : " وأنزلالتوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس "هما كتابان أنزلهما الله ،فيهما بيان من الله ، وعصمة لمن أخذ به وصدق به وعمل بما فيه ".
" إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاالتَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَأَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَااسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلاَ تَخْشَوْاالنَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِي وَلاَ تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْيَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة :44) .
وجاء في تهذيب سنن أبي لابن القيم - باب في رجم اليهوديين : " فقَالَ أنْشُدُكُمْ بالله الّذِي أنْزَلَ التّوْرَاةَ عَلَى مُوسَى . مَا تَجِدُونَ في التّوْرَاةِ عَلَى مَنْ زَنَى إذَا أُحْصِنَ؟ قالُوا يُحَمّمُوَيُجَبّهُ وَيُجْلَدُ ، وَالتّجْبِيَةُ أنْ يُحْمَلَ الزّانِيَانِ عَلَى حِمَارٍوَيُقَابَلُ أقْفِيَتَهُمَا وَيُطَافُ بِهِمَا. قالَ وَسَكَتَ شَابّ مِنْهُمْ ،فَلمّا رَآهُ النّبيّ 000 سَكَتَ ألَظّ بِهِ النّشْدَةَ فقالَ : الّلهُمّ إذْ نَشَدْتَنا فإنّا نَجِدُ في التّوْرَاةِ الرّجْمَ ، فَقالَ النّبيّ 000 فَما أوّلُ ما ارْتَخَصْتُمْ أمْرَ الله؟ قالَ زَنَى ذُو قَرَابَةٍمِنْ مَلِكٍ مِنْ مُلُوكِنَا فأَخّرَ عَنْهُ الرّجْمَ ثُمّ زنَى رَجُلٌ في أُسْرَةٍ مِنَ النّاسِ فأَرَادَ رَجْمَهُ فَحَالَ قَوْمُهُ دُونَهُ وَقالُوا لا يُرْجَمُصَاحِبُنَا حَتّى تَجِيءَ بِصَاحِبِكَ فَتَرْجُمَهُ، فأَصْلَحُوا عَلَى هَذِهِالْعُقُوبَةِ بَيْنَهُمْ، فَقالَ النّبيّ 000فإنّي أحْكُم بِمَا فيالتّوْرَاةِ فأَمَرَ بِهِمَا فَرُجِمَا " .
 وجاء في سُنَنُ أبي دَاوُد للإمامِ أبي دَاوُد ، أولكتاب الحدود - باب في رجم اليهوديين : " ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الزِّنا؟ " فقالوا : نفضحهم ويجلدون. فقال عبد الله بن سلام : كذبتم إن فيها الرجم ، فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فجعل أحدهم يده على آية الرجم ، ثم جعل يقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها . فقال له عبد الله بن سلام : ارفع يدك ، فرفعها فإِذا فيها آية الرجم " . فأمر بالرجم .

2 ـ لا تحريف ولا نسخ لكلام الله في التوراة :

وما يعنينا في هذا الفصل هو قوله " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (المائدة:43) .
 جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن القرطبي " قوله تعالى : " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " قال الحسن : هو الرجم . وقال قتادة : هو القود . ويقال : هل يدل قوله تعالى : " فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " على أنه لم ينسخ ؟ الجواب : قال أبو علي : نعم ؛ لأنه لو نسخ لم يطلق عليه بعد النسخ أنه حكم الله " .
 وجاء في الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور للإمام جلال الدين السيوطي " قوله تعالى : " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ " ؛ أن نبي المسلمين سأل اليهود : " ما تجدون حد الزاني في كتابكم ؟ قالوا ؛ نجد حده التحميم والجلد . فسألهم أيكم أعلم ؟ فوركوا ذلك إلى رجل منهم ، قالوا : فلان . فأرسل إليه فسأله ، قال : نجد التحميم والجلد " . ثم يتكرر ما سبق ذكره إلى قوله " اللهم أني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه ، فأمر به فرجم " . ثم سأله اليهود : " ما تجد فيما أنزل إليك حد الزاني ؟ فأنزل الله " وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله " يعني حدود الله ، فأخبره الله بحكمه في التوراة قال " وكتبنا عليهم فيها " إلى قوله " والجروح قصاص " (المائدة الآية 45) " . أي كيف يحكمونك ، يا محمد ، وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ؟؟!!
 وجاء في مختصر تفسير ابن كثير اختصار الصابوني المجلد الأول"وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (المائدة:43) ، " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة:44) " 000 ويذكر ما سبق إلى قوله : " ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم : فقالو : نفضحهم ويجلدون ، قال عبد اللّه بن سلام : كذبتم إن فيها الرجم ، فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم ، فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ، فقال له عبد اللّه بن سلام : ارفع يدك ، فرفع يده ، فإذا آية الرجم ، فقالوا : صدق يا محمد ، فيها آية الرجم ، فأمر بهما رسول اللّه 000فرجما " 000 وهذا لفظ البخاري ، وعند مسلم 000 فقال : " ما تجدون في التوراة على من زنى ؟ " قالوا : نسود وجوههما ونحممهما ونحملهما ، ونخالف بين وجوههما ويطاف بهما قال : " فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها إن كنتم صادقين " قال فجاءوا بها فقرأوها ، حتى إذا مر بآية الرجم وضع الفتى الذي يقرأ يده على آية الرجم ، وقرأ ما بين يديها وما وراءها " 000 ثم قال : " اللهم إني أول 

من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه " ، قال : فأمر به فرجم " ثم يقول المفسر " فهذه الأحاديث دالة على أن رسول اللّه 000حكم بموافقة حكم التوراة ، وليس هذا من باب الإكرام لهم بما يعتقدون صحته " 000 " ثم مدح التوراة التي أنزلها على عبده ورسوله موسى بن عمران فقال : " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا " أي لا يخرجون عن حكمها ولا يبدلونها ولا يحرفونها ، " والربانيون والأحبار " أي وكذلك الربانيون منهم وهم العلماء والعبّاد ، والأحبار وهم العلماء " بما استحفظوا من كتاب اللّه " أي بما استودعوا من كتاب اللّه الذي أمروا أن يظهروه ويعملوا به " وكانوا عليه شهداء فلا تخشوا الناس واخشوني" .

3 ـ آيات القرآن تؤكد استحالة تغير ألفاظ التوراة أو تبديلها:
وجاء في البداية والنهاية للإمام إسماعيل بن كثير الدمشقي : " أما اليهود فقد أنزل الله عليهم التوراة على يدي موسى بن عمران عليه السلام ، وكانت كما قال الله تعالى: " ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ " (الأنعام: 154). وقال تعالى: " قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيراً " (الأنعام: 91). وقال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْراً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (الأنبياء: 48). وقال تعالى : " وَآتَيْنَاهُمَا الْكِتَابَ الْمُسْتَبِينَ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ " (الصافات: 117-118). وقال تعالى: " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة: 44) . فكانوا يحكمون بها وهم متمسكون بها برهة من الزمان ، ثم شرعوا في تحريفها ، وتبديلها ، وتغييرها ، وتأويلها ، وإبداء ما ليس منها ، كما قال الله تعالى: " وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقاً يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ " (آل عمران: 78).فأخبر تعالى أنهم يفسرونها ، ويتأولونها ، ويضعونها على غير مواضعها ، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وهو أنهم يتصرفون في معانيها ، ويحملونها على غير المراد ، كما بدلوا حكم الرجم بالجلد ، والتحميم مع بقاء لفظ الرجم فيها ".
4 ـ تقدير نبي المسلمين للتوراة واحتكامه لها وإيمانه بها :

" وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمْ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِذَلِكَ وَمَا وْلَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (المائدة: 43) .

جاء في الجامع لأحكام القرآن للإمام القرطبي " قوله تعالى : " وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراةفيها حكم الله " قال الحسن: هو الرجم. وقال قتادة : هو القود . ويقال : هل يدل قولهتعالى : فيها حكم الله "على أنه لم ينسخ ؟ الجواب : قال أبو علي: نعم ؛ لأنه لو نسخ لم يطلق عليه بعد النسخ أنه حكم الله" .
وجاء في ‏جامع البيان عنتأويل آي للإمام الطبري " يعني معالي ذكره: وكيف يحكمك هؤلاء اليهود يا محمد بينهم ، فيرضون بك حكما بينهم ، وعندهم التوراة التي أنزلتها علىموسى ، التي يقرون بها أنها حق وأنها كتابي الذي أنزلته على نبيي ، وأن ما فيه منحكم فمن حكمي " .
وجاء في البداية والنهاية للإمام إسماعيل بنكثير الدمشقي " أما اليهود فقد أنزل الله عليهم التوراة على يدي موسى بن عمران عليه السلام ، وكانت كما قال الله تعالى: " ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ " (الأنعام: 154( . وقالتعالى: " قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً وَهُدًىلِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيراً " (الأنعام:91) ، وقال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْراً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " (الأنبياء: 48) . وقال تعالى: " وَآتَيْنَاهُمَاالْكِتَابَ الْمُسْتَبِينَ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ " (الصافات: 118و119)​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*وقال تعالى: " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌيَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواوَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِوَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَاتَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَاللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة: 44) .فكانوا يحكمون بهاوهم متمسكون بها برهة من الزمان ، ثم شرعوا في تحريفها، وتبديلها ، وتغييرها ، وتأويلها ، وإبداء ما ليس منها ، كما قال الله تعالى: " وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْلَفَرِيقاً يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِوَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْعِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ " (آلعمران: 78) . فأخبر تعالى أنهم يفسرونها ، ويتأولونها ،ويضعونها على غير مواضعها ، وهذا ما لا خلاف فيه بين العلماء ، وهو أنهم يتصرفون فيمعانيها ، ويحملونها على غير المراد ، كما بدلوا حكم الرجم بالجلد ، والتحميم معبقاء لفظ الرجم فيها ، وكما أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه ، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد ، مع أنهم مأمورون بإقامة الحد ، والقطع على الشريف والوضيع . فأما تبديل ألفاظها فقال قائلون : بأنها جميعها بدلت ، وقال آخرون: لم تبدل ، واحتجوا بقوله تعالى : " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُفِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " (المائدة: 48) 000 وفي قصةاليهودي واليهودية الذين زنيا فقال لهم : " ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم ؟ " .فقالوا : نفضحهم ويجلدون فأمرهم رسول الله 000بإحضار التوراةفلما جاءوا بها ، وجعلوا يقرؤونها ويكتمون آية الرجم التي فيها ، ووضع عبد الله بنصور بأيده 


على آية الرجم ، وقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ، فقال له رسول الله 000: " ارفع يدك يا أعور " .فرفع يده ، فإذا فيها آية الرجم فأمر رسول الله 000 برجمهما ، وقال : " اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه " . وعند أبي داود : أنهم لما جاؤوا بها نزع الوسادة من تحته فوضعها تحتها ، وقال : آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك ، وذكر بعضهم أنه قام لها ولم أقف على إسناده ، والله أعلم .وهذا كله يشكل على ما يقوله كثير من المتكلمين وغيرهم ، أن التوراة انقطع تواترها في زمن بخت نصر ، ولم يبق من يحفظها إلا العزير ، ثم العزيز إن كان نبياًفهو معصوم ، والتواتر إلى المعصوم يكفي ، اللهم إلا أن يقال : إنها لم تتواتر إليه، لكن بعده زكريا ، ويحيى ، وعيسى ، وكلهم كانوا متمسكين بالتوراة ، فلو لم تكنصحيحة معمولاً بها، لما اعتمدوا عليها وهم أنبياء معصومون " .
جاء في سيرة ابن هشام الجزء الأول والروض الأنف الجزء الثاني : أن نبي المسلمين دخل " بيت المدراس على جماعة من يهود فدعاهم إلى الله فقال له النعمان بن عمرو ، والحارث بن زيد على أي دين أنت يا محمد ؟ قال على ملة إبراهيم ودينه قالا : فإن إبراهيم كان يهوديا ، فقال لهما 000 : فهلم إلى التوراة ، فهي بيننا وبينكم فأبيا عليه . فأنزل الله تعالى فيهما : " ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم ثم يتولى فريق منهم وهم معرضون ذلك بأنهم قالوا لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودات وغرهم في دينهم ما كانوا يفترون " . 
وهنا يستشهد نبي المسلمين بالتوراة ويطلب الحكم بما جاء فيها ويدعوها القرآن بكتاب الله " يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم " رغم رفض اليهود لذلك !!
وجاء في نفس السيرة الجزء الأول وفي الروض الأنف الجزء الثاني أن رافع بن حارثة ، وسلام بن مشكم ، ومالك بن الصيف ، ورافع بن حريملة ، سألوه قائلين : " يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا من التوراة ، وتشهد أنها من الله حق ؟ قال بلى ، ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم ما فيها مما أخذ الله عليكم من الميثاق فيها ، وكتمتم منها ما أمرتم أن تبينوه للناس فبرئت من إحداثكم قالوا : فإنا نأخذ بما في أيدينا ، فإنا على الهدى والحق ولا نؤمن بك ، ولا نتبعك . فأنزل الله تعالى فيهم " قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين " .
وهنا تأكيد صريح في إجابته على سؤالهم " وتؤمن بما عندنا من التوراة ، وتشهد أنها من الله حق ؟ وقوله " بلى " ، أي نعم !! ولكنه يلومهم على جحدهم لما جاء فيها وكتمانهم ما أُمروا أن يبينوه للناس . ولكن لا يشير من قريب أو من بعيد لأي تغيير أو تبديل أو حذف أو إضافة فيها !!
وجاء في صحيح البخاري " عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال كان أهل الكتاب يقرءونالتوراةبالعبرانية ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام فقال رسول الله 000 لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم " . 
وهنا لم يقل نبي المسلمين أن التوراة محرفة وإنما قال " لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم " . لماذا ؟ لأنه بعد ما حدث من إخفاء لآية الرجم في حادثة رجم اليهودي واليهودية ، وبسبب تأويلاتهم وتفاسيرهم ولي لسانهم وإخفائهم لبعض الحقائق الموجودة في التوراة ، وخاصة لأن التوراة كانت مكتوبة بالعبرية وكانوا يفسرونها ويؤولونها بالعربية قال لهم " لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم " !! 
جاء في الروض الأنف أن اليهود لما حكموا نبي المسلمين فيهم " دعاهم بالتوراة وجلس حبر منهم يتلوها ، وقد وضع يده على آية الرجم قال فضرب عبد الله بن سلام يد الحبر ثم قال هذه يا نبي الله آية الرجم يأبى أن يتلوها عليك " . وهنا قال " فأنا أول من أحيا أمر الله وكتابه وعمل به ثم أمر بهما فرجما عند باب مسجده " . 
ويكمل ابن كثير الدمشقي في البداية والنهاية : " فأما تبديل ألفاظها فقال قائلون : بأنها جميعها بدلت ، وقال آخرون : لم تبدل ، واحتجوا بقوله تعالى : " وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ " (المائدة: 48). وقوله : " الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ " الآية (الأعراف: 157) . وبقوله : " قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " (آل عمران: 93). وبقصة الرجم ، فإنهم كما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر ، وفي صحيح مسلم عن البراء بن عازب ، وجابر بن عبد الله وفي السنن عن أبي هريرة وغيره ، لما تحاكوا إلى رسول الله 000 في قصة اليهودي واليهودية الذين زنيا فقال لهم : " ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم ؟ " . فقالوا : نفضحهم ويجلدون فأمرهم رسول الله 000 بإحضار التوراة فلما جاؤوا بها ، وجعلوا يقرؤنها ويكتمون آية الرجم التي فيها ، ووضع عبد الله بن صور يده على آية الرجم ، وقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ، فقال له رسول الله 000 : " ارفع يدك يا أعور " . فرفع يده ، فإذا فيها آية الرجم فأمر رسول الله 000 برجمهما ، وقال : " اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه " .
ويكمل بن كثير الدمشقي فيقول " وعند أبي داود : أنهم لما جاؤوا بها نزع الوسادة من تحته فوضعها تحتها ، وقال : آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك ، وذكر بعضهم 
أنه قام لها ولم أقف على إسناده ، والله أعلم . 

وجاء في صحيح البخاري وسنن أبي داود إن اليهود جاءوا إلى نبي المسلمين فذكروا له أن رجلا منهم وامرأة زنيا فقال لهم : " ما تجدون في التوراة في شأنالرجم فقالوا نفضحهم ويجلدون قال عبد الله بن سلام كذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوابالتوراة فنشروها فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم فقرأ ما قبلها ومابعدها فقال له عبد الله بن سلام ارفع يدك فرفع يده فإذا فيها آية الرجم قالوا صدق يا محمد فيها آية الرجم " . فأمر بهما فرجما " .
ووتتكرر نفس القصة في سنن ابن ماجه " فقال هكذا تجدون في كتابكم حد الزاني قالوا نعم فدعا رجلا من علمائهم فقال أنشدك بالله الذي أنزلالتوراةعلى موسى أهكذا تجدون حد الزاني قال لا ولولاأنك نشدتني لم أخبرك نجد حد الزاني في كتابنا الرجم " . وهنا طبق حد الرجم وقال " اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه وأمر به فرجم " .
وكذلك في مسند أحمد " فقال ما تجدون في كتابكم فقالوا نسخم وجوههما ويخزيان فقالكذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوابالتوراةفاتلوها إن كنتمصادقين فجاءوابالتوراة وجاءوا بقارئ لهم أعور يقال له ابن صوريا فقرأ حتى إذا انتهى إلى موضع منها وضع يده عليه فقيل له ارفع يدكفرفع يده فإذا هي تلوح فقال أو قالوا يا محمد إن فيها الرجم ولكنا كنا نتكاتمه بيننا " . فأمر بهما فرجما .
وجاء في صحيح مسلم أنه لما " جاء يهود فقال ما تجدون في التوراة علىمن زنى قالوا نسود وجوههما ونحملهما ونخالف بين وجوههما ويطاف بهما قال فأتوابالتوراة إن كنتم صادقين فجاءوا بها فقرءوها حتى إذا مروا بآية الرجم وضع الفتى الذي يقرأ يده على آية الرجم وقرأ ما بين يديها وما وراءها فقال له عبد الله بن سلام وهو مع رسول الله 000مره فليرفع يده فرفعها فإذا تحتها آية الرجم فأمر بهما رسول الله 000فرجما " .
4 ـ التأكيد على استحالة أن تكون التوراة قد فقدت فيما بين موسى والمسيح :

يقول ابن كثير " وهذا كله يشكل على ما يقوله كثير من المتكلمين وغيرهم ، أن التوراة انقطع تواترها في زمن بخت نصر ، ولم يبق من يحفظها إلا العزير ، ثم العزيز إن كان نبياً فهو معصوم ، والتواتر إلى المعصوم يكفي ، اللهم إلا أن يقال : إنها لم تتواتر إليه ، لكن بعده زكريا ، ويحيى ، وعيسى ، وكلهم كانوا متمسكين 
بالتوراة ، فلو لم تكن صحيحة معمولاً بها ، لما اعتمدوا عليها وهم أنبياء معصومون 000 ولهذا حكم بالرجم قال : " اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه " . وسألهم ما حملهم على هذا ولم تركوا أمر الله الذي بأيديهم ؟ فقالوا : إن الزنا 

قد كثر في أشرافنا ولم يمكنا أن نقيمه عليهم ، وكنا نرجم من زنى من ضعفائنا . قلنا تعالوا إلى أمر نصف نفعله مع الشريف والوضيع فاصطلحنا على الجلد والتحميم ، فهذا من جملة تحريفهم وتبديلهم وتغييرهم وتأويلهم الباطل ، وهذا إنما فعلوه في المعاني مع بقاء لفظ الرجم في كتابهم ، كما دل عليه الحديث المتفق عليه .
فلهذا قال من قال : هذا من الناس إنه لم يقع تبديلهم إلا في المعاني ، وإن الألفاظ باقية وهي حجة عليهم " .
" وقال تعالى: " قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ 000 " الآية (المائدة: 68) . وهذا المذهب وهو القول بأن التبديل إنما وقع في معانيها لا في ألفاظها ، حكاه البخاري عن ابن عباس في آخر كتابه الصحيح ، وقرر عليه ولم يرده . وحكاه العلامة فخر الدين الرازي في تفسيره عن أكثر المتكلمين " .
5 ـ البخاري واستحالة تحريف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) والإنجيل :

جاء في كتاب فتح الباري ، شرح صحيح البخاري للإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني . المجلد الثالث عشر . كِتَاب التَّوْحِيدِ . يقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ وَالطُّورِ وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ " . قَالَ قَتَادَةُ مَكْتُوبٌ يَسْطُرُونَ يَخُطُّونَ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ جُمْلَةِ الْكِتَابِ وَأَصْلِهِ مَا يَلْفِظُ مَايَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ أبن عَبَّاسٍ يُكْتَبُ الْخَيْرُ وَالشَّرُّ يُحَرِّفُونَ يُزِيلُونَ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌيُزِيلُ لَفْظَ كِتَابٍ مِنْ كُتُبِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ يَتَأَوَّلُونَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ تَأْوِيلِهِ دِرَاسَتُهُمْ تِلَاوَتُهُمْ وَاعِيَةٌ حَافِظَةٌ وَتَعِيَهَا تَحْفَظُهَا وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ يَعْنِي أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ هَذَاالْقُرْآنُ فَهُوَ لَهُ نَذِيرٌ " .
مما سبق يتضح لنا أن التوراة التي كانت بين يدي المسيح والذي جاء مصدقا بها ، كانت هي نفسها التوراة المنزلة من عند الله ، وأنها كانت سليمة ومحفوظة والمسيح شاهد لها ، كما أنها أيضا كانت بين يدي نبي المسلمين وأتي بها اليهود أمامه ورآها ولكنه لم يقرأها لأنه كانت مكتوبة بالعبرية ولكنه لم يشك فيها وأنه حكم بأحكامها وقال أنها هي نفسها توراة موسى المنزلة من عند الله ولم يقل أنها محرفة أو أنها قد تغيرت أو تبدلت ، وما قيل عن التحريف فيها هو تأويل بعض اليهود لمعانيها دون أن يغيروا حرفها .
هذا ما جاء في القرآن وهذا ما جاء في أقدم كتب التراث الإسلامي ، فهل من المعقول أن يساير بعض الأخوة المسلمين ما يكتبه النقاد الماديين ويقولون أنه لم تكن هناك توراة لا في أيام المسيح ولا قبله وإنما مجرد أساطير شعبية ؟؟!!​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات :

1- العهد القديم :
إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2). 
يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7). 
عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1). 
إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14). 
إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6). 
وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس. 
2- العهد الجديد :
تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة. 
شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح. 
شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار. 
شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 
شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى. 
شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح. 
تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما. 
صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى. 
سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1- نبوات العهد القديم :
نبوات عن السيد المسيح : هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم.
نبوات عن شعوب وملوك :
نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27). 
نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16). 
نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً. 
نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها. 
نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة. 
نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين. 
نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة. 
2- نبوات العهد الجديد :
تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 
وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 
وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44). 
وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك. 
وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً. 
سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد :

     وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟ 

2- دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته :
كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث. 
كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة. 
ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة. 
كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً. 
لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه. 
استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به. *
3- أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها : 
من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 
أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ 
عزيزى القارئ : هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24). ​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا" اخت مارتا
موضوع فوق الرائع
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا" اخت مارتا
> موضوع فوق الرائع
> سلام المسيح​



*أشكرك أخى كليمو 
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع فوق الرائع
ليعطينا الله لسان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع
> ليعطينا الله لسان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...



*أشكرك أخى بيشو على المرور
الرب يباركك


مارثا​*


----------



## dudu (15 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام الرب
فقط كلمة للمسلمين وهية 
اصحو     ؟؟؟؟؟؟  
نعم اصحو من الغيبوبة التي انتم تعيشونها
 مع اكذيب محمد هل يعقل ان  يقبل الرب 
بئن يكون كلامة محرف اليسئ هو بقادر على الحفاظ بلكلمة
او ا نكم تصدقون محمد ابن عبد الة والعزة 

الكفرة عباد الاصنام


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

dudu قال:


> سلام الرب
> فقط كلمة للمسلمين وهية
> اصحو     ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> [[/color]



*فلنصلى من أجلهم

الرب يعطيهم الإستنارة

لو تكلموا مع الرب بصدق 

وطلبوا من الرب أن يرشدهم الى الطريق الصحيح

أكيد سيرشدهم الرب .​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع, مطلوب معرفة أراء الأخوة المسلمين*


----------



## ابو لهب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع رائع, مطلوب معرفة أراء الأخوة المسلمين*



سلام ونعمه صوت صارخ
لاوجود لهم 
اين انتم يامسلمون من كل ماكتب
نريد تعليق واحد من الموحدون 
نئومن* بئلاه  واحد *امين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open:





صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع رائع, مطلوب معرفة أراء الأخوة المسلمين*




*أشكرك صوت صارخ

الرب يباركك



مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو لهب قال:


> سلام ونعمه صوت صارخ
> لاوجود لهم
> اين انتم يامسلمون من كل ماكتب
> نريد تعليق واحد من الموحدون
> نئومن* بئلاه  واحد *امين



*لم يعلق أحد من الأخوة المسلمين
مش عايزين يقتنعوا إن ما يكتب  عشان أبديتهم

ياجماعة إقراؤا وفكروا 
هذا لمصلحتكم
لا تصموا أذانكم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*فالمسيح بفمه المبارك قال : في متى 5 : 17 – 18 ( لا تظنوا اني جئت لأنقض الناموس او الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل فإني الحق أقول لكم الى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل ) .​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكوره كتييير مارثا على توضيحك المسنود
تسلم ايدك
ويسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مارس 2009)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك مرثا الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتييير مارثا على توضيحك المسنود
> تسلم ايدك
> ويسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مارس 2009)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك مرثا الرب يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو مارثا موضوع متكامل كتتتتتتتييييييير 
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 مارس 2009)

*أشكرك
الرب يباركك*

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1314739837


----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو ومفيد ، ويعطنا الدلائل والبراهين على صحته ، ربنا يباركك يا مارثا ، فعلا كثير حلو ....يا جميل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد ، ويعطنا الدلائل والبراهين على صحته ، ربنا يباركك يا مارثا ، فعلا كثير حلو ....يا جميل


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*مجموعه ادله رائعه فعلا يا مرثا*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع المميز*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مجموعه ادله رائعه فعلا يا مرثا*
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع المميز*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يوليو 2011)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك مرثا الرب يباركك







*أشكرك  للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## هالة الحب (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا يجب ان نجد حل توافقى للاختلاف بين القرأن والانجيل


----------



## staregypt (17 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جداااااا
لكن منذ فترة طويلة فى التلفزيون على قناة فضائية للاطفال فى شهر رمضان
كان فى فيلم كارتون عربى بيتكلم عن اليهود وازاى انهم بعد السبى البابلى ورجوع البعض منهم بدأو البحث عن كتاب التوراة بان اخرجوا من تحت الارض صندوق به بعض الاوراق التى بالت ولم يتبقى منها سوى فتافيت وبقايا مهلهله وان الكاهن فضل يصرخ ويقول هانعمل ايه دلوقتى النسخة الوحيدة الى كانت عندنا اهى انتهت نعمل ايه
فردواحد تانى وقال .خلاص الى فاكر حاجة من الكتاب يكتبها ونجمعهم ويبقى عندنا كتاب من جديد
بصراحة انا كنت هاتشل من الفيلم ده. ودا معناه ات التوراه الى معانا مش هى الحقيقية


----------

